# Guaging Interest: Home Cultured Phytoplankton



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

I am undergoing a project which has required me to culture my own phytoplankton. This project involves raising freshwater shrimp that require a salt water stage to morph. Anyway, I have to feed the zoe and have chosen to culture my own phytoplankton. I am currently culturing (4) different varieties:

Dunalliela Salina
Nannochloropsis
Tetraselmis sp.
Isocrysis Galbana

Each of these are being cultured in fresh filtered medium from 19PPM (1.014) - 35PPM (1.026).

When they are harvested, they will be filtered into 1.6liter bottles (sterilized V8 Spash bottles to be more specific) and will be labeled with the culture, salinity and harvest date and then stored in the fridge to prolong thier life.

Now granted this will be more than enough for my needs throughout this project of course. Rather than destroying the cultures by boiling, I am wondering if there are any mariners that would like to feed their salties fresh phyto?

Please let me know if you are interested. I will make smaller bottles available (20oz gatorade bottles which as well will be sterilized prior to use).

Just thought I would check since this will be a constant source.

Thanks,
James


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Here's a shot of the current cultures prior to split and harvest.

I'm harvesting the Nanno in just a few minutes. The Iso and Tetra cultures will be split.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Very nice. Would be a good treat for my corals.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

I'll drop you a line if you want when it gets into full swing. I have the first container in the fridge right now.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey James I'll take a bottle...I've been looking for a good culture. MP me.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

trouble93 said:


> Hey James I'll take a bottle...I've been looking for a good culture. MP me.


Sure thing. I'll drop you a line.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

I am also interested if you could drop me a PM


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Sure thing. Here's a link to the sale thread:

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f19/fs-fresh-cultured-phytoplankton-va-shipping-9547.html


----------



## csingh07 (Sep 20, 2010)

what kind of fertilizer are you using?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

csingh07 said:


> what kind of fertilizer are you using?


Macro Algae Grow


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

csingh07 said:


> what kind of fertilizer are you using?


 I found this fertilizer:
eBay.com.sg: algae fertilizer phytoplankton micro macro f/2 50ml (item 290436613145 end time Jan 13, 2011 20:40:19 SGT)


----------

